# Best Vertical Bike Rack for Sprinter? NSR/Recon/Lolo/Yakima?



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

I searched on here because I feel like this would be a hotly debated topic, but didn't really find any comparisons on vertical bike racks.

I have a 2004 Sprinter high roof and I currently use a Yakima 4 bike swing out hitch rack:








It works great with 1-3 bikes, but not that I am traveling with 4 or more bikes with at least 3-4 of them being full suspension it is a pain to load and there is a lot of contact between bikes. On my last trip I saw someone with a North Shore Rack and I really liked that idea and looked into it realizing there are a few companies that make ones like that:

Recon
Lolo
Yakima

They are all really expensive, which is going to be hard to pull the trigger on, but may be worth it.

My concerns for the sprinter as follows:
-Can the rear doors open with bikes on the rack?
-Will the top of the bikes make contact with the ladder on the rear door or windows of the rear door?
-Easy to load/unload with full suspension and DH bikes?
-It is secured from movement? Don't want a tire going through my rear window on a bump.

Hopefully someone has used these racks with a sprinter van and can provide some input.

Thanks!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Just took a trip with a buddies new setup. Lolo rack. It was pretty sweet and the bikes were secure and undamaged despite going on and off the rack many times each day and traveling 2000+ miles. Seemed like a pretty good design. We had 4-6 bikes on it most of the time.


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

Loving our Recon on the back of our Sprinter. Clears just fine and when I lower the rack I can swing both rear doors open. Have the 5 pack and can leave all bikes on

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

Having a ladder on the back I was worried that the bikes may bump into or hit the ladder or rear of the van. Have you guys had any issues with that?

I really like the recon 5 bike, seems perfect for my van, just hard to stomach the $900+ for it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Just took a trip with a buddies new setup. Lolo rack. It was pretty sweet and the bikes were secure and undamaged despite going on and off the rack many times each day and traveling 2000+ miles. Seemed like a pretty good design. We had 4-6 bikes on it most of the time.
> 
> View attachment 1246901


I need this in my garage


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> I need this in my garage


I would be happy just to have a garage that fit that.


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

I own a NSR and a Recon (both 4 bike) and while there are some features of the Recon I like better, if I were doing over again I would have bought another NSR. I've found the NSR to be a much more secure mount than the Recon. The Recon also developed play in the pivot after a a month or so which made for a very loud rattle when driving. Recon did take the pivot back and rebuild it for me which helped but after a couple of weeks it's already started making noise again.


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

This is the clearance I am worried about. Bike tire to the rear ladder. Both NSR and Recon would pose a clearance issue. Anyone with experience with those racks that could speak on that clearance?


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

alexk243 said:


> This is the clearance I am worried about. Bike tire to the rear ladder. Both NSR and Recon would pose a clearance issue. Anyone with experience with those racks that could speak on that clearance?


Sorry to further complicate, but I just ordered the Yakima Hangover 6 for $639.00, free shipping to my local store.

20% off right now (Memorial Weekend sale?) and looks like it's solved a lot of the problems the North Shore and Recon rack have been noted of having. The "rope" od the NSR is down right primitive!

One note it only works with MTB crowns, so no road bikes or rigid bikes on this one.

https://www.rei.com/product/150186/yakima-hangover-6-bike-hitch-rack

For your application, you probably just need a hitch extender.

https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Hitch_Adapters-sf-Hitch_Extender-pc-Fits_2_Inch_Hitch.aspx


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

GSJ1973 said:


> Sorry to further complicate, but I just ordered the Yakima Hangover 6 for $639.00, free shipping to my local store.
> 
> 20% off right now (Memorial Weekend sale?) and looks like it's solved a lot of the problems the North Shore and Recon rack have been noted of having. The "rope" od the NSR is down right primitive!
> 
> ...


That's a good deal compared to the other options being $1000 range for 5/6 bike models... I may jump on it. Still concerned about the clearance to the rear ladder. The hitch extender fixes that but I feel like it will put to much weight and wiggle-room on the hitch...

Also I know it's a new model, but does anyone have any experience with the Yakima Hangover?


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't speak for anybody else but when my friends and I are on a road trip with (4) bikes, we're toting around a minimum of $30K in mountain bikes. The last thing I'm going to worry about is how much my rack costs. I'd be choosing the most bullet-proof design I could find at any sensible cost. I've personally never heard anybody complain about the North Shore Rack; a shuttle company we use uses that rack on their vans repeatedly and doesn't have any issues with the bikes rubbing or falling off.


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

So went with the Yakima Hangover 6. I'll report back after I get it setup and do some test runs with it.

All 3 options (NSR, Recon, Yakima) were in the $800-1000 range for 5+ bikes and are all solid. In my case the clearance to the rear of the van was a deciding factor. The big difference between the 3 is the way the bikes mount. I'll report back after I know more.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

alexk243 said:


> So went with the Yakima Hangover 6. I'll report back after I get it setup and do some test runs with it.
> 
> All 3 options (NSR, Recon, Yakima) were in the $800-1000 range for 5+ bikes and are all solid. In my case the clearance to the rear of the van was a deciding factor. The big difference between the 3 is the way the bikes mount. I'll report back after I know more.


So, how is it working? Can you open your rear doors with the rack flipped down? Pictures? I have a 2007 NCV3, and I'm considering the Yakima Hangover. But opening the rear doors is key.

Morgan


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

morganfletcher said:


> So, how is it working? Can you open your rear doors with the rack flipped down? Pictures? I have a 2007 NCV3, and I'm considering the Yakima Hangover. But opening the rear doors is key.
> 
> Morgan


On a trip with it now. I do like it, but let me get some pictures and I'll respond when I get to a computer.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

EDIT: Buyers remorse, ie guilt for not having purchased a locally made product, so I cancelled my order and I'm leaning toward an NSR. I like Recon, but they're a month out, I like Lolo but I had a bar mount rack previously and didn't like it. So yeah, I think NRS will work, tough, tested, fair price, not Yakima or Thule. Stillm, what I really want is a Recon ....

... and so the wait begins: Recon Gen2 R4, $850 delivered.

Original Post:

I was leaning toward a Lolo, but I'm not a fan of hanging bikes from the bars because it's a PITA fitting the mount around all the doodads on our bars, and the bars get chaffed.

I like the Recon, but for $300 more, yeah, it's just not worth it... unless the Yakima is junk.

Love NSR, but I hate messing with the "strings".

Alta is not worth the money, regardless of claims of quality; the shilling doesn't help.

I'm coming from a One Up, so my standards are pretty high.

Going on the back or a Promaster Van.

Ordered a Yakima Hangover 4, $505, can't beat the price.

I'll post a review with pics after I give a good flogging.


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

So I got the Hangover 6 behind a 2004 Sprinter with a rear ladder. It did work great, but they had to be leaned back to avoid contact with the tires on the back of the van. Not a problem, but it does put more stress on the hitch.

The clearance was fine and it was really nice to be able to access the back doors with it folded down. However it was still to close too open them completely, but enough to access them.

Here are some pictures of it with 4 bikes on it:
















The only cons I had on this trip with it was that two of the rubber straps snapped, which I will be contacting REI/Yakima about. Other than that it is one of the more solid bike racks I have used.

I uploaded some more picture of the rack on the back of the van here: https://alex31014.wixsite.com/kuladventures/post/yakima-hangover-6-vertical-bike-rack


----------



## itsky (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought a hangover 4 Yakima and was disappointed with the fork hangers. They really sucked and allowed for a laughable amount of side to side play. Additionally most of the bikes weight was supported by the fork’s air valve top cap because of the poor design. 

I returned it after one trip and bought a north shore racks 4. It’s SO much better.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

NSR-4 bike is good. However, getting the bikes out of the crown is finicky. I prefer the horizontal rack for 2 bikes. Anything more than 2 hanging style is good.

Something to be aware of (but not a huge concern on full-size vans) is that as bikes get longer it's easier to hit the rear tire on the ground. I have knocked my GG Smash off my NSR-4 a couple times (all low speed and never actually fell off the rack, just off the crown mounts) because the bike is so long.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*ALTA RACKS made for vans*









Racks build in Utah, with the most clearance and rise out of any racks out there. We also sell extenders to allow for full door opening. No contact with the bikes frame, and no contact between the bikes. Post is turning pictures side way,








Many color options and other features available. Life time warranty.
Have an awesome summer,


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*ALTA Racks made in Utah*

We have the perfect rise for the sprinter, the receiver being so low the rise and the extension is key. Plus you can convert the rack to carry roof boxes and ski carriers. No contact to the bikes from the rack, fully adjustable baskets for best handle bar and pedal clearance. Made in Utah, Life time warranty. Many colors.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Bump. Need a vertical rack that will take road and gravel bikes. NSR and Yakima are out. Lolo, Recon, Velocirax all come up as options. Had not heard of Alta before this thread.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*The only rack with adjustable baskets*

We are the only rack with adjustable baskets, rise straight out of the receiver, and the most extension for clearing back doors and tailgates. 
Over 8 feet of weld on our racks, and not bolted. Life time warranty, and many colors to choose from. carry from road to fat bikes, then convert it to carry your winter gear. One rack to rule them all.
Please let us know if you have any questions. check out our website, www.altaracks.com










formica said:


> Bump. Need a vertical rack that will take road and gravel bikes. NSR and Yakima are out. Lolo, Recon, Velocirax all come up as options. Had not heard of Alta before this thread.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Depending on how many drop bar bikes you need to carry, VelociRax offers their “X” models, which have 15” spacing between baskets. You can load the entire rack with road bikes if you need. I thought the tilting rack was a bit of a gimmick but my fiancé loves it. She has a nonunion broken clavicle and it makes loading much easier for her. 

We have a VR 5X on a GMC Sierra. I added a Kuat Hi/Lo Pro last month to be able to open the tailgate all the way. I had planned to order two fat bike baskets from them this fall but I think I’ll just put the VelociRax away in winter and throw my 1-Up on when we take the fatbikes out. I don’t want to leave a steel rack on in the winter, and I don’t see any reason to have it on the back of the truck when skiing.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Alta Racks said:


> We are the only rack with adjustable baskets, rise straight out of the receiver, and the most extension for clearing back doors and tailgates.
> Over 8 feet of weld on our racks, and not bolted. Life time warranty, and many colors to choose from. carry from road to fat bikes, then convert it to carry your winter gear. One rack to rule them all.
> Please let us know if you have any questions. check out our website, www.altaracks.com


Got a pic w/2 gravel, 2 mtb?


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*Equal opportunity carrier*









And Made in USA 100 percent.


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a swing out hitch (Wilco Offroad hitchswing) for sale if any of you need it on your vans. I had it on a Montero with a swing open rear door and an Alta rack. That hitchswing is super sturdy and will hold rack + 5 bikes.


----------



## Bobby Palms (May 10, 2021)

charlatan said:


> I have a swing out hitch (Wilco Offroad hitchswing) for sale if any of you need it on your vans. I had it on a Montero with a swing open rear door and an Alta rack. That hitchswing is super sturdy and will hold rack + 5 bikes.


Still have hitchswing for sale?


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I've been seeing a few of these show up around my town, they look very impressive. Price definitely reflects quality, made of rust proof stainless steel and aluminium, super burley.






Khyber Racks | Hitch Mount Bike Racks


Khyber Racks brings you premium, corrosion resistant hitch mount bike racks, built from stainless steel and anodized aluminum. Fits MTB, Road and BMX in capacities from 2 to 6 bikes.




www.khyberracks.com


----------

